# Please help ID(beter pics)



## NYjets51 (Feb 10, 2008)

http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn21 ... C01342.jpg

http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn21 ... C01333.jpg

it is like a very light purple, not quite blue. It has very faint stripes, and a black stripe on its dorsal fin.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

How big is it? It could be a juvenile socolofi. The stripes should fade entirely when it matures though.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Whatever it is, that boy's thin!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

could be a young "Elongatus Ornatus"


----------



## NYjets51 (Feb 10, 2008)

well when its older will you guys be able to help me better?


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

It looks like a socolofi to me also.

Yes, time usually helps. When they're young, the shapes are a bit different and so is the coloring.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I agree with socolofi.


----------

